# Metal Halide for FLOWERING??????



## [email protected] (May 4, 2007)

My ladies are in 4th week of flowering, with a 600w, MH, they are in coconut fibre, 6inch pots, cana nutrients, started PK13 nutrients.
Can DO ANYTHING ?


----------



## GraF (May 4, 2007)

yes, you CAN DO it, but Im not sure on your bud standards so I cant really tell if you will be happy w/ it or not


----------



## Beaner (May 5, 2007)

dude you know i could look up your hotmail profile and find your full name and all that? not to mention i already know what city to look for you in, probably not the smartest sign on name...


----------

